# Vietnam Police Check - Need Help



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

Good day Oz Expat

I have applied to obtain the Police Check thru a friend/former colleague in Vietnam (Power of Attorney) - for the second time it is still refused. I just don't understand - I have provided the required documents but no luck.

Is there anyone here got the same issue? If you managed to get one could you please share?

Thank you.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

did they tell you the reason for the refusal? Does the Power of Attorney letter have approval from Vietnam embassy/ consulate?


----------



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

kitty12 said:


> did they tell you the reason for the refusal? Does the Power of Attorney letter have approval from Vietnam embassy/ consulate?


They say that I don't have enough documents and I need to go there personally to get this.

I obtained the Power of Attorney letter with approval from Vietnam Consulate before I send.

I have provided all documents needed (as stated from immi.gov.au website - in obtaining a Police Check in Vietnam).


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

redzlord said:


> They say that I don't have enough documents and I need to go there personally to get this.
> 
> I obtained the Power of Attorney letter with approval from Vietnam Consulate before I send.
> 
> I have provided all documents needed (as stated from immi.gov.au website - in obtaining a Police Check in Vietnam).


Is your friend in VN local people? if so, ask him/her to use an agency to get it, they may play it hard to get so you have to pay some "service fee" if you know what i mean. Good luck!


----------



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

kitty12 said:


> Is your friend in VN local people? if so, ask him/her to use an agency to get it, they may play it hard to get so you have to pay some "service fee" if you know what i mean. Good luck!


Yes, she is VN. I don't know about using agent. Alright, I will ask her again to find an agent. I hope there are still options in getting this.

I read from other thread that immi might waived this PC if you can't provide it - is this true?


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

well, i don't think DIAC will waive police check requirement as it's part of the character test before visa can be granted. Best.


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

redzlord said:


> Yes, she is VN. I don't know about using agent. Alright, I will ask her again to find an agent. I hope there are still options in getting this.
> 
> I read from other thread that immi might waived this PC if you can't provide it - is this true?


Hmm, it's weird that they didnt tell you specifically which documents are missing. Since your friend requests the Police check for you, Is there any authorization letter required?


----------



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

kitty12 said:


> well, i don't think DIAC will waive police check requirement as it's part of the character test before visa can be granted. Best.


Thanks for your info Ms. Kitty. I will give an update later. Thanks again.


----------



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

hh283 said:


> Hmm, it's weird that they didnt tell you specifically which documents are missing. Since your friend requests the Police check for you, Is there any authorization letter required?


Yes there is standard Power of Attorney letter issuing by Vietnam Consulate.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Where in Vietnam did you apply for the PCC? If it is in HCM city, you should have a receipt with a reference number. You can then track the status of the application by sending an SMS message to a provided number. 

I just read the Vietnamese website. They need two (2) sets of application. Did you provide them with 1 or 2? I would second to someone here. You should have an agent do this for you. Depending on where you lived, there are a number of law offices that could do this for you. Just search on internet with "ly lich tu phap cho nguoi nuoc ngoai" term.


----------



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

buddi said:


> Where in Vietnam did you apply for the PCC? If it is in HCM city, you should have a receipt with a reference number. You can then track the status of the application by sending an SMS message to a provided number.
> 
> I just read the Vietnamese website. They need two (2) sets of application. Did you provide them with 1 or 2? I would second to someone here. You should have an agent do this for you. Depending on where you lived, there are a number of law offices that could do this for you. Just search on internet with "ly lich tu phap cho nguoi nuoc ngoai" term.


I'm applying in HCMC. What is this receipt? 

I didn't provide an application but I believe my friend in VN did this. Another document that I don't have is Registration which is to be obtained from the place I stayed and stamped by local Police. 

Can you please refer an agent if you know someone? Thanks Buddi.


----------

